# Great snow goose footage



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

If you didn't get a chance to watch the TV waterfowl obsession filmed with us at Migrator Valley Outfitters they have uploaded it to youtube. There is a lot of great footage here. Enjoy!!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Except for the footage of the birds working,probably one of the most annoying sales motivated videos I've ever seen. Why not say what really got ya the birds....location, decoys(the fullbodies,not the Reelwings), and decoying nearly all juvies. I'm surprised those Reelwings even sell enough to stay in business. I don't think I've ever seen that much advertising on hunters before. :rollin:

Alex


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looked fine to me.....nice action.Finally a video where you can hear the geese instead blasting music covering it up.One looked like it took out the cameraman. 

It's a TV show.....better those commercials than breaking every 5 minutes to see them instead.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

goosegrinder...your completely correct it is a show that is ment to promote our guide service and other hunting products. Just like every other TV show ;advertisments make it possible for them to pay to film and edit the show...if your annoyed by that i can't help it. Sorry


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice video! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great video, and I agree with Ken, I like to hear the birds and not a bunch of music blaring. As for the plug about reel wings, that is to be expected. How else are they supposed to pay for the days outings??? Great footage, good shooting and fantastic camera work.
Also thanks for posting it up, since I live in Canada we can not get the Outdoors Network so I would have missed it.. :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice video......


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761 (Feb 10, 2010)

They have been posting all the shows to youtube. :beer:


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Just Saw the newest episode, great footage!! He had some young kids out there, awesome. Cant wait to see the Avian X snows!!!!!!!! :thumb: :sniper:


----------



## canopener3 (Jan 30, 2011)

goosegrinder said:


> Except for the footage of the birds working,probably one of the most annoying sales motivated videos I've ever seen. Why not say what really got ya the birds....location, decoys(the fullbodies,not the Reelwings), and decoying nearly all juvies. I'm surprised those Reelwings even sell enough to stay in business. I don't think I've ever seen that much advertising on hunters before. :rollin:
> 
> Alex


^^^^ LMAO you think you could produce a better show? GET REAL...... All this comment shows is your jealousy of not being able to shoot this many birds! You obviously don't shoot snow geese! And I have used reel wings on hunts and not used em and my success rate goes down when i do not have them. HINT they work. I BET YOU WEAR FACE PAINT, and like shaft ah :rock:


----------



## SDMallard13 (Aug 19, 2011)

goosegrinder said:


> Except for the footage of the birds working,probably one of the most annoying sales motivated videos I've ever seen. Why not say what really got ya the birds....location, decoys(the fullbodies,not the Reelwings), and decoying nearly all juvies. I'm surprised those Reelwings even sell enough to stay in business. I don't think I've ever seen that much advertising on hunters before. :rollin:
> 
> Alex


1. when is any hunt not about LOCATION
2. when is it not about DECOYS

What is the point of even saying any of this? Its a hell of a show and great footage! Most SNOW GOOSE HUNTS are juvies because they are the dumb ones that decoy before the adults! And the reelwings stay in business because they work and they are not the only product for that company.

How many snows did you kill this year? "not jumping them"


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> Except for the footage of the birds working,probably one of the most annoying sales motivated videos I've ever seen. Why not say what really got ya the birds....location, decoys(the fullbodies,not the Reelwings), and decoying nearly all juvies. I'm surprised those Reelwings even sell enough to stay in business. I don't think I've ever seen that much advertising on hunters before. :rollin:
> 
> Alex


If I was you I would delete your comment as fast as you can because personally you sound like quite the dumb***....do you have a show that you have on a nationally recognized TV show? Location well if you actually would've watched it they do give a location...would you like GPS coordinates?? fullbodies? if you watch the show you see the decoys and if you hunt enough you should notice what kind of decoys they are using...

so everyone watch out for goosegrinder.....he is out there decoying all adult birds killing 100+ a day...must be the guy on youtube with the most hits rockin the face mask and flute honking whos going around offering farmers for his "services" to hunt thier land!! you should think about changing your name too!...maybe betterthanyou? imastud? pimpdaddy? something that seems to maybe fit you quite well..because obviously your sh** dont stink....by the way it sounds your quite the hunter...

these two guys are who do this as their jobs...promoting product, trying to keep their dream alive!!
If you ask me personally Waterfowl Obsession is a great show...something to look forward too in the future.

but by the way it sounds Waterfowl Obsessions better be watching out for Goose Grinder...because he'll be out there grindin them geese down!!


----------



## drakeprostaff (Dec 6, 2011)

goosegrinder said:


> Except for the footage of the birds working,probably one of the most annoying sales motivated videos I've ever seen. Why not say what really got ya the birds....location, decoys(the fullbodies,not the Reelwings), and decoying nearly all juvies. I'm surprised those Reelwings even sell enough to stay in business. I don't think I've ever seen that much advertising on hunters before. :rollin:
> 
> Alex


Dear Alex,

Do you realize you sound dumber then a hand full of kids in the Special Olympics. Location and decoys get birds?? Holy **** hole
is that how hunting works?! Teach me how to Dougie you slap dick. After reading your autistic words of wisdom, I have come to the conclusion that the best part of you for surely ran down your mothers legs. If you don't like Reelwings then **** you. No one logged into the forums in hopes to read your sloppy second thoughts on them. With that strong, manly, creative, and so clever of a name as "goosegrinder".. I take it you MUST have your own nationally televised show. Probably also named something manly like "horsecock grinds'em again!" I haven't seen it yet but im looking forward to seeing your sales motivated pitches such as demonstrations like, see how far I can shove my goose flute up my gold mine. Or see how many rounds of soggy biscuits me and my camera man can play before the first flock of 6 million snows set down on our taints. Next time you decide to run your mouth like a Mexican, watch which pair of lips of yours they come out of.

Sincerly,
Suck on deeeez nuts !!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Sweet video! I can only imagine how good the footage would have been had they taken the reelwings down!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow - just checked out the comments - ouch! Looks like the reelwings fanclub all logged on to defend their heros! :lol: 4 posts all within an hour of each other ripping goosegrinder 4 days after he posted his comments. I am sure this is just a coincidence that all 4 of these guys decided to log in and make similar comments at the same time - riiiiiiiight....... So this must be all 4 guys in the central flyway that actually use Reelwings! :rollin:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

J.D. said:


> So this must be all 4 guys in the central flyway that actually use Reelwings! :rollin:


Haha. 
:rollin:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

J.D. said:


> Wow - just checked out the comments - ouch! Looks like the reelwings fanclub all logged on to defend their heros! :lol: 4 posts all within an hour of each other ripping goosegrinder 4 days after he posted his comments. I am sure this is just a coincidence that all 4 of these guys decided to log in and make similar comments at the same time - riiiiiiiight....... So this must be all 4 guys in the central flyway that actually use Reelwings! :rollin:


All 4 at wee hours in the morning..Hmmmm :beer:


----------



## drakeprostaff (Dec 6, 2011)

J.D. said:


> Wow - just checked out the comments - ouch! Looks like the reelwings fanclub all logged on to defend their heros! :lol: 4 posts all within an hour of each other ripping goosegrinder 4 days after he posted his comments. I am sure this is just a coincidence that all 4 of these guys decided to log in and make similar comments at the same time - riiiiiiiight....... So this must be all 4 guys in the central flyway that actually use Reelwings! :rollin:


Yeah central flyway. What about it? Were the words central flyway ever used? Reelwings are sold nationally so your attempt at a come back was terrible. Just a train wreck. Anyone can use realwings. Im not in the realwings "fan club" or whatever you percieve to see me as. So quit making retarded irrational assumptions. Maybe just try them once and you will see the same exact affects as the beloved mojo which i have used plenty of times as well. Dont knock them for your own pleasure. And I stood up for Waterfowl Obsession because some dumbass decided to knock them out of pure stupidity to BEGIN this argument so I backed them. Do somethin about it.


----------



## Chris Paclik (Jan 25, 2012)

ha ha ha WOW my buddy told me about this post and i had to see for myself uke: !!!!!!!!!! Waterfowl Obsession is a great show no matter what, its nothing like the other shows! Not only the footage but the editing done!! You cannot tell me a show like flyway highway, duck commander, or fowl life are better? If you wanna talk about a worse show there you go goosegrinder..I think all of this could probably be prevented if people would not get jealous, and only say nice things. GOOSEGRINDER! :eyeroll: I've really started to notice that Nodakoutdoors.com is just a site for people that hate there lives and are bad hunters to rag on people who enjoy hunting and there lives! :shake: ex. one of my buddies posted a picture on here of a nice 5 man limit and put his truck and trailer in it and all people did was criticize his nice things, instead of saying hey man great shoot, where did you do that, how the birds decoy, or nice truck and kill. :beer: This website is a joke and its for people with no lives that suck at life and can't stand people who are fortunate and lucky. :eyeroll: and J.D. i'm guessing those four guys in the central flyway shoot way more snow geese then you! There a reason Scott (owner of reelwings) shoots 1400 birds in 9 days :rollin: because they work
.... ALONG WITH THE PAINT.....

P.S. REEL WINGS DO WORK :laugh:

Don't be so judgmental jd and goosegrinder because all it shows is your JEALOUSY its sad but true.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Enough.....locked


----------

